# New Peculiar Question About Bridgett, Info welcomed!



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Bridgett has been doing well, Still on lasix twice a day, eating very well and lots of wagging of the tail. As I have told her story of a mammary tumor with mets to the lungs we are thankful that we have had over a year fighting this. The oddest thing I noticed last night was thickening on the other breast. Nothing like the tumor on her one side. It is like very swollen as if she was getting ready to give birth. Saggy and heavy. She is acting pretty happy, but alittle strange like nesting and sitting in places she normally does not sit in. It almost looks like mastitis without the angry redness. What I am afraid of is that the cancer has moved to the other chain in a different look. Any info would be appreciated. I will take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many prayers for sweet Bridgett, please come back with good news tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that there is some other explanation that is treatable. I know it had to be so frightening to see this. Sending thoughts for lots more time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Carol, that does sound a little odd but I've only had make dogs so I can't help. It sounds like Bridgett is doing well other than that which is good news. I'll have to watch for your post after she gets in to the vet. Harley has another appt tomorrow for bloodwork. Platelets are going up a little but no where near where they should be


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Well the vet says she is pretty sure that is basically a (big name ???) Bruised tissue from her slipping on the steps and falling had on her belly last week. SHe went ahead and put her on antibiotics just in case it is mastitis, but unlikely. And woohoo Bridgett has gained two pounds. If it's not one thing it's another :doh:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's excellent news that she gained 2 lbs!! Sorry she bruised her self falling on the stairs, but so relieved to read that they don't think it has spread! Kisses for sweet Bridgett!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to Bridgett and her family. You are always in my prayers.


----------

